# Sargent 9-1-13



## Fish reaper (May 17, 2013)

Hit the sand on Sargent on Sunday and tore the black drum up managed 9 keepers between me and my buddy with alot of throw backs and 1 slot red with a few throw backs all on dead shrimp on bottom.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Fun Day! Nice mess of fish.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job on the blacks


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice job that's awesome!! Had a buddy out in Sargent he tore em up also sounds like a good day!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

You sure that red went 20"?


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

colbyntx said:


> You sure that red went 20"?


Yeah, those are 8" planks


----------



## Fish reaper (May 17, 2013)

Ya he was right at 20


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

spicyitalian said:


> Yeah, those are 8" planks


Haha, I was thinking 2X6 which is actually 1.5X5.5 and it looked awful close!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Guys, pls let's stop questioning the legal limits on fish from a pic. It's disrepectful to the person who is obviously very proud of their catches. It's a real bummer. If you look closely, the red in question spans 3 planks at 5.5" + 3 gaps at 1/2" + 3" at the head - 1" at the tail. That totals 20" and he said it was 20". Nuff said.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice catch. looks like yall had fun


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice! How did you cook 'em?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of fish, Congrats!


----------



## Fish reaper (May 17, 2013)

What do you mean by how did I hoock them?


----------



## Fish reaper (May 17, 2013)

Oh cook. I like to leave the skin on and just have a big slab of meat and throw it on the pit with some butter


----------

